# Gorecki New and Old



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Many people know and are familiar with Gorecki's later tonal pieces e.g. Symphony 3, Beatus Vir. But he did compose some wonderful earlier pieces that are not as popular e.g. Piano Sonata 1, Symphony 2. Which do you prefer?
I enjoy both.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not new to classical music but I am new to buying CDs or "collecting" music. I found *Górecki* though *Symphony No. 3* only just recently and I have four, five maybe six versions of it so far. I then started poking around *Górecki's* other work, I bought *Miserere* blind and it's ok but like yourself I found his earlier work much more my thing. Sadly these CDs are still in the post but I'll let you know what I think when they get here.

Oh and welcome to the forum *Pluhagr*.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry for double posting but I thought since you like *Górecki* you may me able to suggest something in my thread about similar composers or works here. :tiphat:

*Edit:*

LOL what an idiot I am I remember apon seeing it you already posted to my thread and I went away and listend to some *Tavener* rhat I quite liked. Sorry if it seems I'm totally ignored your post on my thread, I just jummped at the chance of finding new music.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Well thank you for the kind introduction! This website is totally my thing. I'm happy to be here and to post frequently. I'll give you some more suggestions there some Gorecki and some not.


----------

